# Ich suche Infos zum Thema Handy-Betrug



## Anonymous (2 November 2004)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich habe mir vor ein paar Monaten ein neues Handy gekauft, Motorola V525 und hab mir dort auch E-Mail eingerichtet. Jetzt habe ich 2 Monate hintereinander jeweils eine Rechnung über 475,00 Euro bekommen. ich war natürlich entsetzt und habe im Einzelverbindungsnachweis festgestellt, dass auf der ersten Rechnung ständig die Telefonverbindung 229000 abgerechnet wurde und GPRS-Verbindungen für ca. 300 Euro. Ich hab mich sofort bei meinem Anbieter beschwert und von denen kam bloß zurück, dass die Daten richtig erfasst und abgerechnet kamen. Auf der zweiten Rechnung waren wieder so viele GPRS-Verbindungen, die Service-Nummer ist allerdings nur noch einmal aufgetaucht. Die Sache liegt mittlerweile beim Anwalt, trotzdem bekomme ich keine vernünftigen Erklärungen, wieso meine Rechnung so hoch ausfällt, ich habe nie diese Nummer gewählt und auch GPRS nicht genutzt. Ich hab mir die Hacken abgelaufen und mittlerweile mit Vodaphone, Debitel und Motorola Kontakt aufgenommen. Bei Motorola erklärte man mir dann, dass mein Handy alle 8 Stunden den E-Mail-Server abruft. Das erklärt aber nicht, dass die GPRS-Verbindungen zwei-, drei- oder sogar viermal zur exakt gleichen Uhrzeit erfolgt sind. Debitel redet sich damit raus, dass ich angeblich Unterkonten angemeldet hätte (das habe ich definitiv nicht getan), die auch abgerufen würden. Ich habe daraufhin mit Vodaphone gesprochen, die sagten mir, dass trotzdem nur einmal abgerufen würde, weil die Unterkonten über die eine E-Mail-Adresse laufen würden. Außerdem müssten ja bei gleicher Anzahl der Unterkonten auch gleiche Anzahl der Abrufungen sein, die unterscheiden sich aber, mal zwei Abrufe, mal drei, mal vier. Zu der 229000 teilte man mir auf mehrmaliges Nachfragen hin mit, dass man sich mit dieser Nummer und seinem Handy ins Internet einwählen kann. Dazu benötigt man einen PC, ich besitze aber keinen und die Nummer ist mir erst seit dieser Telefonrechnung bekannt. 
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und kann mir irgendwelche Tipps geben? Ich bin allmählich mit meinem Latein am Ende, der Anbieter stellt sich quer und wenn das so weitergeht, bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als vor Gericht zu gehen. Wenn ihr mir Hinweise geben könnt, mailt mir bitte an [email protected]
Ich bin für alle News dankbar, die ihr mir geben könnt.

Danke und liebe Grüße

Yvonne

_e-mail-addi gelöscht, siehe NUB tf/mod  _


----------



## BenTigger (3 November 2004)

Motorola V25?? Hmmm das hat doch Bluetooth und du etwas in der Nähe, welches dies ausnutzt??  Schon mal geprüft, wann das Zeitlich immer passiert und wo du dich zu den Zeitpunkten befunden hast??


----------



## Anonymous (3 November 2004)

*Bluetooth*

Stimmt, das Handy ist mit Bluetooth ausgestattet, aber das ist nicht aktiviert, das hab ich überprüft. Es hat auch niemand Zugriff auf das Handy, ich lebe allein und ich würde das mitbekommen. Die Zugriffe sind zu den unmöglichsten Zeiten, morgens, mittags, abends, nachts. Ich kanns mir nicht erklären.


----------

